# New tracks, tatou 4s.



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Just installed these, anyone else run these in the snow? Can't test mine out for a few days because it's too bloody cold now... -39c w/ the wind chill today. ;-\

Thursday it should be warmer, with snow so I can give em a good run.:bigok:

Anyways here's a pic, I think they look alright!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that bike is sick with the tracks on it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Does the snorkel work in those really deep drifts. :haha:. Kidding *the Tracks look great.* I was wondering how they work in the wetlands. we don't get much snow in Florida and I have never seen a tracked bike out riding. Think I saw one at Muddigras but it didn't do to well in the race.:rev1: The toy I really want is called a Marsh Master. floating tank. off topic but looks fun


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've seen a Teryx on tracks at Crosby


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks sick!! :rockn:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

GP how did it do was it way better than tires. I know someone with a set. don't think it will do well with our water mud, and sand mix.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Roboquad said:


> GP how did it do was it way better than tires. I know someone with a set. don't think it will do well with our water mud, and sand mix.


Agreed, never seen them do well outside of the snow & sand...

Maybe ok in real watery situations w/ a hard bottom but... Would suck on a trail getting there I imagine..

But, B.A. For snow & sand!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I never got to see it in action... it looked good though... I saw it leaving the parking lot towards the trails, then later I saw them trying to load it back up with one of the rear tracks all torn up....  not sure exactly what happened, but it ripped the bed off the teryx when it broke


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

One problem I have with them so far is the rear a-arm supports for the track torsion bars. The hardware they give you is WAY to long (a good inch longer then they need to be, imo), if i flip the bolts around they come into contact with the axles. Going to have to get some smaller bolts sometime soon...

Other then that I sucked it up and just went for a ride... went through everything like it was nothing. Got about 3' of fluffy snow, some good size drifts. Definitely super stable with the tracks as well, climbed a good 30' snow hill that was super steep never felt like it was going to come over on me, just kept pulling. :bigok:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thats BA for sure! Sweet ride.
Coolinthewoods has tracks, and one other guy, not sure of his name


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Do they send a lot of snow over on you, I've watched the vid's and seems IMO. that they blast thorough anything, but you pay for some of that with a back draft blizzard in the face. They should make an attachment like on some sleds that propel you upward in a deep drift as well as block that snow from blinding you. Keep us updated if you add a plow etc. Love the pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Videos in action would be AWESOME!!!!!! :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Videos in action would be AWESOME!!!!!! :bigok:


How about this:





#!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I always thought having those would be awesome, looks cool too!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> How about this:
> 
> YouTube - ATV Tracks for all seasons#!


I've seen youtube videos before... I've even ridden w/ a guy who had them... Just thought he might like to share some of him lol :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I've seen youtube videos before... I've even ridden w/ a guy who had them... Just thought he might like to share some of him lol :bigok:


Im sure he will post some...as soon as he gets a chance.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

there use to be a rhino with tracks here in east texas said if he went over 15 mph it would break all kinds of shiz .. said it was more for looks than function .. good lookin brute main those tracks are ridunkilous


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of my old 09 with tracks.


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Nain said:


> Just installed these, anyone else run these in the snow? Can't test mine out for a few days because it's too bloody cold now... -39c w/ the wind chill today. ;-\
> 
> Thursday it should be warmer, with snow so I can give em a good run.:bigok:
> 
> Anyways here's a pic, I think they look alright!


 
Let us know what you think in the spring. I'm thinking of buying a set for next season '11/'12 but I'd like to hear how they hold up.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The tracks look super bad a$$ with the black plastic!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks totally Awesome! I want a set, Santa!!!


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Put about 500mi on these now, they are awesome. We had a few mad storms here dropping a lot of snow. Today we got about another foot and I went for a ride, hit the lake and went flying accross well there was a stretch about 1/3 of a mile that was about 2' of snow on top of 2' of slush. Thing just kept goin, no problem at all... just felt the quad drop and looked behind me to see a nice wake forming lol.

Here's some pics from my cam, it was snowing hard and the light was poor but yea!


















and here's one just cruising through some fresh pow!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks like fun! Cold but fun.


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> That looks like fun! Cold but fun.


I love it, now I just need to solve that snow drift that forms in my airbox. lol


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like u might need some extra think waders for that kind of weather :bigok:


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

I have seen guys use them up here in 'The Great White North'. They are awesome in the snow. I have seen one guy use them on some hardcore rallies. He could go through the mud as good or better than some. Looks sweet man

I am trying to get the 'soon to be' wife to let me get some but she keeps saying NO!! :nutkick:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nain said:


> I love it, now I just need to solve that snow drift that forms in my airbox. lol


how do you get snow in the airbox with the snorkels?? :thinking:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> how do you get snow in the airbox with the snorkels?? :thinking:


 
My guess is flurries get sucked in. Might need to take some pantie hose & wrap over the air intake.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow those are tight! Do they bolt up like your wheels do? Easy to take on and off?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

What king of $$ are you looking at complete?


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

looks good man!!:bigok:


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm putting some on my 12 brute next week. They are $4000 Canadian but pretty sweet. I can fit the moose plow on too. I'll be a popular guy in the cul-de-sac every time it snows 4 feet.


----------

